# Frog room/study shots



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

What used to be my study... now a frog room in which to study.  









Left to right: M. aurantiaca, R. variabilis, M. pulchra, P. terribilis









Left to right: M. laevigata, M. crocea









M. viridis









Top: M. madagascariensis
Bottom: X. laevis


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

very nice room! 

do your tanks get warm because of the lights being so close??


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks. Not at all since I only use CF bulbs (15W and 20W). The ambient temp in the room hovers around 65-69F this time of the year (and 70-72F during summer) and the lights add maybe another 1-2 degrees F, if that.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

got ya..

if i tried to keep my house that cold i would go bankrupt here in florida! 
althhough this winter has been a chilly one


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm calling Shananigans!! I think there was some photo shopping going on!! I can't believe for a second that that Computer was not on Dendroboard....


Seriously though... Nice study... I only have one tank (75) that is not in my "frog room"... I would like to have something like this...


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Ha, yeah, I was doing some "studying" in the frog room, go figure! 

Funny since my wife and I battle over the heat in the winter (I like to keep it around 62-64) and the AC in the summer (we didn't actually get one until this past summer and only used it twice). Ahh, New England.


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Ah , didn't even notice you were in Brookline , I was born and raised in New Bedford , not too far away ...Gotta love that New England Weather ..What's the sayin? "If you don't like the weather , wait a minute"


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Amen to that!


This winter has been rough. More snow tonight, too. 


Your frogs tanks all look awesome, very well organized.

Keep it up!


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Very nice ray ray.

Are there frogs in the two sterilite bins inbetween the aurantiaca and variabilis tanks?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks all. Em, yup, those are home to one very beloved laevigata froglet and his food (tropical springs).


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok, so I'm clearly procrastinating with regard to making my slides for Tuesday's course lecture. Anyway, see below for some detailed pics.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Hah, I'm tryint to do a 50 page outline but its hard when you keep posting pics .

Love the terribilis tank (and all the others...)


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

For any of you wondering yes ray ..like myself has a very nice understanding wife.... Looking good thier brother!
Brian


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Ha, yes indeed. The rule of law in the house is that everything must remain in my study and/or our back room (where mantellas and other cold loving buggers retreat in the winter for cycling and/or during heat waves). That said, I can't wait to see her face when I finally move out the couch and decorative chair to make room for more "guests."


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great looking tanks!! love that large vertical one!


----------



## RachelRiot (Jan 20, 2009)

Brian Ferriera said:


> For any of you wondering yes ray ..like myself has a very nice understanding wife.... Looking good thier brother!
> Brian


ROFL, complete opposite here. My husband "puts up" with me and all of my many many creatures.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice room! I love it how you keep the room looking nice with all of those tanks in there.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes, especially putting up with the wandering ffs. For some reason, whenever I culture hydei I find them all over the place, walking up the cat, etc. Wife is very understanding.


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks like you have a nice array of tanks there. Kinda look like some of mine.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome-ness! I'd be STUDYING too, if I were there 

The vertical tank for the Mantella laevigata...what are the dimensions of that enclosure? Is it custom built, or custom vert?

You have many mantella which is very cool......besides the former, have you bred any of the others? Painted? 

Thanks for sharing!


Alex


----------



## bstorm83 (Jul 16, 2007)

NickBoudin said:


> Amen to that!
> 
> 
> This winter has been rough. More snow tonight, too.
> ...


haha your from CHICOPEE! Me too! I didn't know anyone else in the city had frogs!


----------



## Ontariofrogger1973 (Oct 18, 2008)

dude looks like an awsome area to study. im thinking of doing something like this for me to hit the books


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

yours said:


> Awesome-ness! I'd be STUDYING too, if I were there
> 
> The vertical tank for the Mantella laevigata...what are the dimensions of that enclosure? Is it custom built, or custom vert?
> 
> ...


Yup, its essentially a custom 20L gone vertical, a little bigger but same general dimensions. 

RE: the mantellas, so far only morphed the laevigata, hoping this spring to get some good clutches from the viridis, mads and pulchra!


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet! Count me interested if you can get those MADS to breed )))


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Very nice tanks! I would love to see your mantellas if you have any pics layin' around.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

MD_Frogger said:


> Very nice tanks! I would love to see your mantellas if you have any pics layin' around.


Thanks. Some pics are available here; check out the laevigata journal (link somewhere in there), some good shots as well.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...ion-thread-who-keeping-them-what-species.html


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very nice... I want to do that to my living room someday.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> Thanks. Some pics are available here; check out the laevigata journal (link somewhere in there), some good shots as well.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...ion-thread-who-keeping-them-what-species.html


Wow, the laevigata look like miniature splash backs but in green! Are you planning on selling any?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Short answer, yes, once I get a decent size group of them, 6-8 or so, (probably, hopefully, by summer). At that time I'll probably either trade them or sell them at a low, low price to TWI/ASN stewards interested in breeding them.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Well if you are making a list I would love to try my hand at breeding a pair. Love their coloring. What does their call sound like?


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Will do. You can hear their call here:
YouTube - Mantella laevigata breeding #2


----------

